# 1 0f 3 computers not seen on Home Media.



## nospmahm (Nov 18, 2006)

I have:
Hopper 1 with 1 Joey and Sling adapter.
Hopper 2 with 1 Joey.
Three Windows 7 computers with Windows Media Player.

When I go to the Home Media screen I only see 2 computers, pressing Refresh does nothing.

I checked Network and Sharing center on Win 7 and I see the 3 computers, 2 Hoppers, 2 Joeys and the router.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

One machine may not be running Windows Media Center.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Not trying to hijack this thread but I have not been able to access any media on my win7 computer. I have never opened win media center on my comp. is that where the problem is?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Install Windows Media Player 11. It includes a DLNA server. It's not goign to help very much because it doesn't do any transcoding and the Hopper is particular about formats.


----------



## nospmahm (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't see Windows Media Center anywhere on Computer, just Media Center Player.
I can't find anywhere on the internet to download it on the internet except third party vendors which I don't trust because they install not wanted software.
Where can I download the 64 Bit version? 
Or can I find it on the original Win 7 Home Edition disc?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/download-windows-media-player


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I may have this wrong but I'm wanting to view media located on my computer(videos, pictures etc...) on my LCD via my Hopper.

Is this possible?


----------



## nospmahm (Nov 18, 2006)

Calvin386,
You are really hijacking my post, do me a great favor and post your question in your own thread so I can get my answer.
Thanks,
nospmahm


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You got your answer...make sure Media Player is installed and make sure you're set to share your media.

Like I said, that may not help too much. I use PlayOn (http://www.playon.tv) to stream to the Hopper.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

To get media player u must be connected to internerwirh hic no other connection to my knowledge will work


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You necroposted on a thread to give bad info? Great. The HIC is not necessary; see the FAQ for how to enable bridging.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm right about this. It's what I was told by my fsm


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's ok, you're wrong. Or your family is wrong, whichever. I and many other Hopper users have bridging enabled.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

"lonerwulf" said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm right about this. It's what I was told by my fsm


That was correct when it first launched due to a bug. A HIC is no longer needed.


----------

